

Google Launches Audio Indexing - bdotdub
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/17/google-launches-audio-indexing/

======
sant0sk1
This could be really good news for podcasters who are currently paying for
transcription services.

Now if Google would just offer audio indexing as a web service, that would be
rad.

------
aneesh
I bet you _THIS_ is why GOOG-411 was launched. I was waiting for an
announcement like this.

~~~
microcape
That's exactly why.

 _"... So 1-800-GOOG-411 is about that: Getting a bunch of different speech
samples so that when you call up or we're trying to get the voice out of
video, we can do it with high accuracy."_

[http://www.infoworld.com/archives/emailPrint.jsp?R=printThis...](http://www.infoworld.com/archives/emailPrint.jsp?R=printThis&A=/article/07/10/23/Google-
wants-your-phonemes_1.html)

------
zandorg
There goes the need for my software to read subtitles on videos!

------
litewulf
I'm curious what TechCrunch's article provides beyond what came out in the
standard press release on the Google Blog.
([http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/09/google-audio-
indexing...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/09/google-audio-indexing-now-
on-google.html))

------
iamah
Now to make this multi-language :)

